# Favorite bass lure?



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

Everyone has a favorite lure that is used year after year. What's your favorite?

I can't go bass fishing without using a nip-i-didee. The black color is my favorite and the bass will just cream it.


----------



## kzoochromer (Feb 17, 2010)

finesse worm rigged whacky on a widegap finesse hook with 2 finishing nails instered into the front of the worm. Gone through like 3-4 packs already this year and had to get 2 more bags last thursday!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

blaze bait in hot tiger or silver


----------



## Shaft546 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have caught the most fish on beetle spins that you can get for $1.29 at Meijer! I have their whole collection they offer! =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

ah my fav. bass lure would have to be the stanley bull ribbit (swim frog)


----------



## Jman (Apr 26, 2010)

the one fake bait I've had the best luck with is a plastic worm I bought for $2 from meijer....lol. For real, by far the best I've used.


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

June bug chartreuse 6 inch salt plus lizards by Zoom.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

without a doubt, I would have to say the line of heddon sonics that I have in my box that probably belong in a case somewhere. My great grandpa bought about half of them 34 years ago and my dad bought the other half shortly after that. I dont without a fish or two when i break out ol' faithful


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

A 4'' yum dinger, texas rigged or carolina, carolina if there is lots of current, works everytime. Last week while fishin i ran out, so I started using the bass pro gobies I bought for the pier, turns out river smallies like them too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## billy8878 (Jun 7, 2009)

Love topwater for largemouth. LC Sammies, Spooks, and Chug Bug.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

If only one bait taken a 4" ring worm sand color made by riverside
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Jitterbug, without a doubt. Nothing like a bass splashing up to grab one. 

Just turned my 2 young boys onto the joys of topwater bass fishing - wanted to wait until they wouldnt bury one into the back of my (or their) scalp before I let them do too much casting in a small boat.

They had a blast.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Last week it was a 4" Mann's Dragin finesse jigworm. This morning it was a 3" powergrub. Next week my favorite will be whatever the bass are biting then.


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

8" Berkly Power Worm ( Black ) Texas Rig


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Favorite bait: Luhr Jensen's version of a Zara Spook; I LOVE walking the dog, both working the bait and the ferocious hits it gets. the LJ is wood and sits a bit lower in the water than the Spook, thereby making a much larger wake.

Most effective bait: another vote for a 4" Yum Dinger (watermelon w/chartreuse tail in particular)


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

DaveW731 said:


> Most effective bait: another vote for a 4" Yum Dinger (*watermelon w/chartreuse tail in particular*)


Yezzz sir!!! That color has been awesome for me this year. This method has been my favorite and goto for a couple years now, but the goby method is working its way up my fav. list. If you can wiggle it through the rocks without getting hung up alot (hard to do, trust me, learned the hard way) its just as, or maybe more effective than the dinger


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Drop shotting a berkley alive leech 3'' placed in 4 tourneys this year with this rig gotta love that


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Surface lures just seem to give me a stiffy. Havent had much luck so far this season..... but when its on, oh.... is it ON.

other than that a double tail with a 1/4 oz and just swim it along.


----------



## Griffin (Jul 19, 2009)

The most Small Mouth i've caught with a Berkley Frenzy Firestick Minnow Shallow in Colour 1095770 black back and silver torso.

http://www.berkley-fishing.co.uk/catalogue/baits-lures,508/hard-bait,512/frenzy-firestick,5332.html

Greetings from germany

Daniel


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

5" Senko, watermelon, rigged Texas style on a 3/0 Gamakatsu hook w/ no weight. Cast it around lily pads, weeds, docks let it settle and watch for that tell tale twitch in the line.


----------

